# Potpourri



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

I am attempting to make rose potpourri. My workplace had an event and decorated with roses. I saved them as they were being thrown out. 

My issue is I cannot find a fixative for the potpourri. The recipes I have found calls for lavender, orris root or sandlewood. I can find none of these locally. Can anyone give me an idea what else I could use? 

I will definitely be growing lavender next year!
Thank you!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Check this link out...lists lots of ideas....I have used just the petals and bought some rose oil and just mixed the two, then put them in clear Christmas balls....
http://www.oocities.org/nitekitty63/potpourrirecipes.html


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a nice compilation of recipes Granny G!

Rock salt, epsom salt, are useful to mix with petals in lieu of fixatives. Cedar shavings can be found in pet supplies.

It's tough to keep any rose scent in dried petals, most potpourri needs added scent.


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you! I'm bookmarking the recipes and I am trying the rock salt.


----------

